# Sparkling Gourami - Trichopsis Pumilus.  Anyone kept these?



## LeTigra (7 Aug 2009)

I've decided on some Sparkling Gouramis as tank mates for my Bristlenose Plecs
Firstly - can anyone see this as a bad thing?  Am I missing something glaringly obvious that means I should not keep the two together?
Once thats cleared up, I'm really interested in your experieces with them.  Pretty much everything online says they're peaceful - although there's always an exception, quite shy but do come out of themselves with time, and can live in groups.  Does that about sum them up?
How many is reasonable in a 29gal?  I was thinking 8.
I've found them for Â£1.25 each at a trade place that sells to the public    - I figure I'm not going to get a better deal than that and they're right round the corner


----------



## skinz180189 (8 Aug 2009)

I'd imagine the Gourami and Plecs will rarely be in contact with each other in all fairness!


----------



## amy4342 (8 Aug 2009)

Sparkling Gouramis will make excellent tankmates for Bristlenoses, and they will rarely come into contact with each other since the bristlenoses occupy to lower regions and the Gouramis occupy the mid and higher regions. I love Sparkling Gouramis, they're so cute, and very easy to keep. They are shy initially, but once they've lost that they're always out and about. They live in groups nicely, but they don't shoal together. I also found that they bred quite readily. I would say 8 is a good number, although you could probably go for a few more if you wanted to. Â£1.25 is a great price!


----------



## EllieRosea (8 Aug 2009)

I've got some in my 180L and I also have a bristlenose-everything fine!
They are gorgeous little fish... although you may find that they croak! Another well known name for them is croaking gouramis.. they are really cool, mine usually croak when I turn the lights off at night. If you watch them they kind of shimmy their bodies together when they do it - amazing to watch. 
One of my favourite fish - although i wish i had them in a smaller tank! they are a bit lost in my 180l. 
Have fun with them


----------



## LeTigra (8 Aug 2009)

Fab!
Cheers guys
The more I check these guys out the more I'm sure I want them.  Come on tank - cycle faster!


----------



## Sarutobi (11 Aug 2009)

LeTigra said:
			
		

> I've decided on some Sparkling Gouramis as tank mates for my Bristlenose Plecs
> Firstly - can anyone see this as a bad thing?  Am I missing something glaringly obvious that means I should not keep the two together?
> Once thats cleared up, I'm really interested in your experieces with them.  Pretty much everything online says they're peaceful - although there's always an exception, quite shy but do come out of themselves with time, and can live in groups.  Does that about sum them up?
> How many is reasonable in a 29gal?  I was thinking 8.
> I've found them for Â£1.25 each at a trade place that sells to the public    - I figure I'm not going to get a better deal than that and they're right round the corner




I don't see why not.  I have a bunch of gouramis in my 29 gallon tank.  About 3.  One blue gourami, and 2 lavender gouramis.  They grow big but like within a year they will be about 5-6" I suppose.  Mine are still growing.  I have a common pleco inside my 29 gallon tank and none of my gouramis come in contact with my pleco.  Since gouramis usually like to stay up at the top because they can easily reach for the surface to get the surface air they need.  If they are down at the bottom of the tank, it takes them a long time for them to reach the top and especially sick or weak fishes will hang out at the bottom because they don't have the strength or probably not a lot of air in their air sack to keep them floating....

Although plecos are peaceful fish so they won't bother the gouramis.  Maybe not until when you turn off the lights at night.  Plecos are nocturnal fishes so they might make other fishes move out of their way...  I don't really know since I barely ever watch my tank when the lights are off because I am always asleep lol!  I just have a big book on fish and plants, and how to take care of them xD


----------



## LeTigra (11 Aug 2009)

Thanks Sarutobi


----------



## vauxhallmark (12 Aug 2009)

I've kept these lovely fish, I can't think of a down side to them.

My ones did not keep to the middle and upper levels of the tank, as many gouramis do, but tended to live in and around plants - they loved java fern So I would say they were mostly in the bottom half of the tank - although the tank in question was only 30cm deep, and didn't have any bottom dwelling catfish in it. It would be interesting to hear what levels of the tank yours occupy.

They have beautiful colouring and patterns on them, but don't be disappointed if the ones in the shop look a bit drab - most fish do until you get them home and settled.

Post some pics when you get them!

Mark


----------



## LeTigra (13 Aug 2009)

Will do!
The ones in the shop - there were loads! - were quite inquisitive and seemed totally comfortable with me standing gawking at them.  My OH wasn't too impressed by them - I did tell him they'll colour up.  He said they'd look better when they grew...... I didn't reply


----------



## Jack middleton (15 Aug 2009)

i have no experience...but i know george farmer kept them in his cambodian biotope


----------



## George Farmer (15 Aug 2009)

Great little fish.  I can't really add much more info than what's been said already.

They do make a cool croaking noise when they're happy.  Mine croak on an evening just before the lights go out.

They are quite shy, but as with most fish, provide a lot of plant cover or other hiding places and they'll show themselves more often.

I've kept them in two set ups - a planted nano and Cambodian biotope.










I hope you enjoy yours too!


----------



## Jack middleton (15 Aug 2009)

how big did yours get george?

im interested in getting some


----------



## George Farmer (15 Aug 2009)

About 4cm max.


----------



## LeTigra (16 Aug 2009)

Well my tank cycled nice and quickly and I got some yesterday.  They are wonderful!  I fed them bloodworm this morning and they ventured out from their hidey-holes to feed, and since then they've been investigating almost non-stop.  I love how inquisitive they are and I keep seeing more colours on their fins and scales.  Some of their fins have red outlines and neon blue/green flashing through them.  They are more beautiful than any of the pictures I've seen - photos just don't do these guys justice!

Jack - I recommend them!  Get some!  I've never seen them in shops.  I was googling them and by chance came across a stockist that trades about 10 minutes from me.  My guess is not many people keep them but they really ought to - they're fab little fish


----------

